# Storm damage



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jun 2, 2006)

:deadhorse: 

SMITHTOWN, N.Y. -- A 75-year-old man who was cutting branches off a downed tree in his yard was killed when the tree rolled over him, police said.

Charles Fiedler and his son were trimming the 60-foot tree Thursday afternoon, Suffolk County police said. The tree rolled onto him and crushed his chest, police said.

Police officers freed him, but he was pronounced dead later at a hospital.


----------



## romeo (Jun 2, 2006)

Nine times out of ten you can look at a job and know instantly if you can handle it or not no matter what or where it is. Why put yourself in jepordy over saving a few $...


----------



## BoesTreeService (Jun 4, 2006)

*The sad thing is how human nature is in these cases*

Who among us can say that when we are 75 yrs old, we might want to try to do things we shouldn't, because it is hard to admit that there are things we cant do as we age. I am 41 now and have been lucky to stay in pretty good shape and can do MOST of the things I used to do. I do know it wont be long before there will start to be things I shouldnt be doing- I dont know how I will handle that. I feel for the poor old guy, and I can certainly see how this could happen- I doubt it was for the money he was saving. I hope when I am 75, my 22 year old wife wont let me trim trees anymore.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 4, 2006)

I can't do the things anymore I did too much, earlier. And am doing things now that I would have never imagined doing twenty years ago. Live is much longer than I ever thought. I thought once that I was getting old and things would slow down for me but now I'm actually scared that I will continue to keep discovering that I will be able to do newer and seeming harder thing every year I get older. When will it stop! I guess this is what growing pains are.


----------

